# dupont hot hues



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

anyone used this stuff before?? I just picked up some apple red candy concentrate, planning on using the intercoat clear as the carrier, what do you think???


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 19 2006, 11:28 AM~6598877
> *anyone used this stuff  before?? I just picked up some apple red candy concentrate, planning on using the intercoat clear as the carrier, what do you think???
> *


 Never used it I use PPG Vibrance Myself.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 19 2006, 12:12 PM~6599025
> *Never used it I use PPG Vibrance Myself.
> *


ya i've thought about getting in to ppg, it is cheaper, but they only carry dupont at my supplier and i like my rep, dont want to leave'em............yet. :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

theve got some at my local supplier. but none of them know anything about them or used it yet


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 19 2006, 04:58 PM~6600297
> *ya i've thought about getting in to ppg, it is cheaper, but they only carry dupont at my supplier and i like my rep, dont want to leave'em............yet. :biggrin:
> *



Blah, just Get an account with Lordco, then they will come by and see if you need anything and deliver your products etc etc.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Nov 19 2006, 05:42 PM~6600525
> *Blah,  just Get an account with Lordco,  then they will come by and see if you need anything and deliver your products etc etc.
> *


the paint guy at my local lordco is a fukin retard! he doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground! I have an account at lordco already, i prefer jb group thats where i get my paint from they deliver, but my shops within walkin distance anyhow so its perfect, plus my boy who happens to be my paint guy hooks me up LARGE, u now what i'm sayin. :biggrin:


----------



## tuknkustoms (Dec 5, 2005)

dupont hothues beatiful colors candys shitty i sprayed there candy line and believe it or not if you read the directions it says not to lay to wet because the candy will make the base react and it will lift shitty stick to hok or ppg or even matix dupont has good quality paint for normal use there custom line is shitty same shit as hok look at there colors there the same


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

we just sprayed teh whole interior of a bmw with this, it looks great but buy double because it lays out real thin, i mean real thin, like water. so buy double that what you think youll need compared to hok, but teh color is fuc kin sweet!!

but your wallet aint gonna be happy!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 21 2006, 11:49 PM~6616103
> *we just sprayed teh whole interior of a bmw with this, it looks great but buy double because it lays out real thin, i mean real thin, like water.  so buy double that what you think youll need compared to hok, but teh color is fuc kin sweet!!
> 
> but your wallet aint gonna be happy!
> *



my wallet will get over it :biggrin: what carrier did u use for the candy, intercoat clear, binder/balancer, or hc clear??????


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

just sprayed some of the apple red candy for fun today, i used 40% binder, 40% balancer and 10% candy red, then reduced it 1-1 with basemaker, shit covered awesome, way better coverage than what i expected from what i heard on here, just wanted to let you'll know, its awesome shit!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 17 2006, 01:57 AM~6773605
> *just sprayed some of the apple red candy for fun today, i used 40% binder, 40% balancer and 10% candy red, then reduced it 1-1 with basemaker, shit covered awesome, way better coverage than what i expected from what i heard on here, just wanted to let you'll know, its awesome shit!!!
> *


POST THE PICS! :biggrin:
SPEAKING OF PPG VIBRANCES ON A ABOVE CONVERSATION I REVEIWED, THEIR SILVER STAR BC is $90 A QUART DOWN HERE,

HOK BCO2 I can get for $32 a quart! Its almost like HOK BCO2 BUT WITH MORE KICK IN THE SUN, I think thats crazy HIGH price tho, what do you guys get it for?!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

dont know bout the ppg, but i paid like 50 bucks canadian, so 10 bucks us, lol, for the hot hues pint of the concentrate, but let me say that it goes a long way!!!! wish i could post pics, but i covered it up already, i was spraying test panel. I am doing a bunch of different tests soon, and when i do i'll post the pics, also doin my buddies crotch rocket, silver flake with blue candy over top, going for that jesse james chopper, "sturgis special" color


----------



## JIZTHAPIMP215 (Dec 27, 2004)

I GET THIS SHIT FOR CHEAP ANY BODY NEED SOME HOLLA AT ME EVERY THING CLEAR ,REDUCER,ACTIVTER,BASE AND CANDY.LESS THAN $1000.00 WAY CHEAP


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

We use only dupont ,mix it 40 ,40 20 and it works even better but u have to go slow it will wrinkle the base.I got two Hok candies that knifed open were redoing I got several dupont kandies out no problems,Plus they guarantee the kandy as long as the whole thing is dupont,lGood luck homie If u need help hit me back been spraying it for awhile and doing some local reaping for dupont


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Dec 16 2006, 11:57 PM~6773605
> *just sprayed some of the apple red candy for fun today, i used 40% binder, 40% balancer and 10% candy red, then reduced it 1-1 with basemaker, shit covered awesome, way better coverage than what i expected from what i heard on here, just wanted to let you'll know, its awesome shit!!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

i think its only some of the colors i had bombay blue and it took 12 pints of that shit without being reduced yet just to do the outside of my car and we used a baby blue base underneath. i think its better to just buy hok


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

sweet,post some pics when its all done :cheesy:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikes73_@Dec 20 2006, 06:33 PM~6794381
> *i think its only some of the colors i had bombay blue  and it took 12 pints of that shit without being reduced yet just to do the outside of my car and we used a baby blue base underneath.  i think its better to just buy hok
> *


thats ridiculous man 12 pints of concentrate do u understand how much that is sprayable?? obviously not, cause theres no fuckin way you could have used that much.

So i got the belly sprayed today, my camera is the shits, so pic doesn't do justice. anyways its silver base with silver Roth flake......it looks orangey, but its pure red in person, beatiful color.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 19 2007, 02:12 AM~7028387
> *thats ridiculous man 12 pints of concentrate do u understand how much that is sprayable?? obviously not, cause theres no fuckin way you could have used that much.
> 
> So i got the belly sprayed today, my camera is the shits, so pic doesn't do justice. anyways its silver base with silver Roth flake......it looks orangey, but its pure red in person, beatiful color.
> ...



That's the color I want for my truck. It looks awsome!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Jan 19 2007, 12:40 AM~7028461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys...it was a lot of work...i put all new floors from backseat to firewall braces etc. It is a lot off my chest now that its done....the majority of the work thats left on the car is more or less gravy compared to the metal work and prep in that belly.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 19 2007, 03:12 AM~7028387
> *thats ridiculous man 12 pints of concentrate do u understand how much that is sprayable?? obviously not, cause theres no fuckin way you could have used that much.
> 
> So i got the belly sprayed today, my camera is the shits, so pic doesn't do justice. anyways its silver base with silver Roth flake......it looks orangey, but its pure red in person, beatiful color.
> ...


Damn its beautiful bro, great job! :biggrin:


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

Looks great bro


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 19 2007, 03:12 AM~7028387
> *thats ridiculous man 12 pints of concentrate do u understand how much that is sprayable?? obviously not, cause theres no fuckin way you could have used that much.
> 
> So i got the belly sprayed today, my camera is the shits, so pic doesn't do justice. anyways its silver base with silver Roth flake......it looks orangey, but its pure red in person, beatiful color.
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 19 2007, 01:12 AM~7028387
> *thats ridiculous man 12 pints of concentrate do u understand how much that is sprayable?? obviously not, cause theres no fuckin way you could have used that much.
> 
> So i got the belly sprayed today, my camera is the shits, so pic doesn't do justice. anyways its silver base with silver Roth flake......it looks orangey, but its pure red in person, beatiful color.
> ...



he said he didnt reduce it lol, oh nad that belly looks NIIICE!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS USED HOT HUES CANDY OFTEN, POST WHAT MIXTURE YOU LIKE TO RUN, FOR EXAMPLE: 

8 OZ BINDER, 8OZ BALANCER, 1OZ CANDY CONCENTRATE, THEN MIX THIS MIXTURE 1:1 WITH BASEMAKER(this was what i did on my belly)

I just want to see what others do and how it works for them, and how bout sprayin it in intercoat???


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 20 2007, 07:11 PM~7041932
> *FOR ANYBODY THAT HAS USED HOT HUES CANDY OFTEN, POST WHAT MIXTURE YOU LIKE TO RUN, FOR EXAMPLE:
> 
> 8 OZ BINDER, 8OZ BALANCER, 1OZ CANDY CONCENTRATE, THEN MIX THIS MIXTURE 1:1 WITH BASEMAKER(this was what i did on my belly)
> ...


anyone wish to share???????


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

wow that belly looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 21 2007, 08:30 PM~7049867
> *wow that belly looks great  :thumbsup:
> *


so does yours bro :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT I LIKE THE DUPONT LINE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 19 2007, 10:57 AM~7029989
> *thanks guys...it was a lot of work...i put all new floors from backseat to firewall braces etc. It is a lot off my chest now that its done....the majority of the work thats left on the car is more or less gravy compared to the metal work and prep in that belly.
> *



is it yours? :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 22 2007, 10:25 AM~7053945
> *is it yours?  :0
> *


HELL YEA, HOMIE, MY 6DEUCE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn, canada stepping it up! :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

Bike i just did using dupont hot hues, lazer blue candy over silver base w/ silver flake...............................got to give props to "the customizer" he let me in on a little secret for spraying flake under the candy, this dupont candy is VERY fussy to use, thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 18 2007, 07:19 PM~7502607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon now,no holding back secrets here! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 18 2007, 08:23 PM~7502626
> *C'mon now,no holding back secrets here! :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he sad! lol :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 18 2007, 06:23 PM~7502626
> *C'mon now,no holding back secrets here! :biggrin:
> *


Ok, but i give these props to jeff, DO NOT use intercoat clear for the carrier for the flake if spraying the candy in binder/balancer, use binder/balancer as the carrier for the flake, the intercoat reacts with the candy and will wrinkle, alligator, and washout the candy, its a compatibility issue dupont hasn't revised yet.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 18 2007, 08:27 PM~7502644
> *Ok, but i give these props to jeff, DO NOT use intercoat clear for the carrier for the flake if spraying the candy in binder/balancer, use binder/balancer as the carrier for the flake, the intercoat reacts with the candy and will wrinkle, alligator, and washout the candy, its a compatibility issue dupont hasn't revised yet.
> *


 :0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 18 2007, 07:27 PM~7502644
> *Ok, but i give these props to jeff, DO NOT use intercoat clear for the carrier for the flake if spraying the candy in binder/balancer, use binder/balancer as the carrier for the flake, the intercoat reacts with the candy and will wrinkle, alligator, and washout the candy, its a compatibility issue dupont hasn't revised yet.
> *


So it just applies to hot-hues,ok,good to know,but I only shoot PPG radiance,and i haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 18 2007, 06:27 PM~7502644
> *Ok, but i give these props to jeff, DO NOT use intercoat clear for the carrier for the flake if spraying the candy in binder/balancer, use binder/balancer as the carrier for the flake, the intercoat reacts with the candy and will wrinkle, alligator, and washout the candy, its a compatibility issue dupont hasn't revised yet.
> *



thats what i figured would be the issue :biggrin: 

lookin good except all i see is pics of a blue bike not a red impala?????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that shit looks nice!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 18 2007, 06:31 PM~7502665
> *So it just applies to hot-hues,ok,good to know,but I only shoot PPG radiance,and i haven't had any problems yet.
> *


yes its just a dupont thing  

what r u using for a candy carrier, and what for flake with ppg???


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 18 2007, 09:05 PM~7503293
> *yes its just a dupont thing
> 
> what r u using for a candy carrier, and what for flake with ppg???
> *


DBC500 with dx57 activator,I've sprayed HOK mini flake only up till now,and i'm FINALLY gonna shoot some.015 Roth flake next week by the looks of things,straight flake job with candy fade.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 18 2007, 08:53 PM~7503752
> *DBC500 with dx57 activator,I've sprayed HOK mini flake only up till now,and i'm FINALLY gonna shoot some.015 Roth flake next week by the looks of things,straight flake job with candy fade.
> *


so you using the dbc500 for flake and candy???


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7503785
> *so you using the dbc500 for flake and candy???
> *


yes


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Jan 19 2007, 03:12 AM~7028387
> *thats ridiculous man 12 pints of concentrate do u understand how much that is sprayable?? obviously not, cause theres no fuckin way you could have used that much.
> 
> So i got the belly sprayed today, my camera is the shits, so pic doesn't do justice. anyways its silver base with silver Roth flake......it looks orangey, but its pure red in person, beatiful color.
> ...


That looks nice. I like the color.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I never got into Dupont with the Binders , the basemaker & all that Jazz...............


they do have some outstanding colors tho ........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 20 2007, 04:41 AM~7512454
> *I never got into Dupont with the Binders , the basemaker & all that Jazz...............
> they do have some outstanding colors tho ........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I like the paint. Especially the clear. :cheesy:


----------

